# Enough Kobe Garbage



## lakerman83 (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired of hearing all this Kobe garbage. It's on 24-7 all day long. Yea, so he's capable of raping someone, but so is she and everyone else. What really makes me mad though is how they are showing Kobe's face all over the news/tv/magazines. It's not fair to him and his reputation. What about his little fans too? You want them to think that Kobe is a rapist? And what if he get's off and he never did do it? What then? His name is already ruined, his reputation here at home is dissolved. If he does get off I have a feeling he's gonna leave the club after this year for a fresh new start. I'd hate to see him go. What about the vicitm? If she has enough brains to peep rape, why don't they show her picture? Are these not human beings here? I look at my local paper and see rape, and they have the victim and defendent's picture posted. What about the hotel hallway tape? Why can't we see it? Someone may have said she ran out with clothes torn and stuff, but how about releasing the tape from the hallway. Every hotel has a camera in the hallway. There is no way anyone one of these two are gonna get a fair trial. I mean if I'm getting raped I'm gonna scream, kick, and yell and make sure that people hear me on that floor or anywhere. And where are the marks at on Kobe? A lot needs to be said before they start putting our Star in the headlights with rape at the end of every sentance.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

it does get annoying, but rape and Kobe bryant is one of the most shocking things to people and Nba fans EVER! I was way more down after hearing about this than when i heard about magic being HIV. I hope its not true, but i won't live in denial either if he is convicted.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah it is really annoying but that's how the media world makes their money so they're just gonna keep on doing it and there's nothing we can do to stop it.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

This if funny coming from a guy who went to the Blazer board and dug up stuff from the early 90s. Your boy is guilty of adultery at the *least* and you want it swept under the rug. :laugh:


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

Right now guilty or not, Kobe is the only one to blame for his situation. He is the married superstar that let the young female in his room without anyone else being there.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Good point RG about the poster. A lot like the pot calling the kettle black. Kobe is an NBA superstar with celebrity status...Do you really think the media is going to back off because of what it might do to his reputation? That's a joke. Again, I also agree with Pavlo here...it's beginning to be a trend now. I wouldn't have ever guessed that.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> Right now guilty or not, Kobe is the only one to blame for his situation. He is the married superstar that let the young female in his room without anyone else being there.


OK I'm not gonna bore anyone by babbling about how Kobe is a saint and should go free w/o a trial but I do think he is being done an injustice. I mena as its been said many times in our country a person is innocent until proven guilty. So <b>ASSUMING</b> he goes innocent, he would still get penalized. He already lost millions in endorsements before the trial even started. If you want to tell me "oh that's ok, he committed adultry" then your a goddam idiot. Kobe lost those endorsements for being an alleged rapist, not for being an admitted offendor of adultry. So in my opinion if Kobe goes free he has been done a huge injustice by the media.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*you are wrong*

"I mean if I'm getting raped I'm gonna scream, kick, and yell and make sure that people hear me on that floor or anywhere. And where are the marks at on Kobe?"

Awhile back on the Blazer board I revealed a very unpleasant
frightening experience that occured on a very well lit Portland
street downtown watching the Christmas lights..
in a car with a very nice docile young man i thought i knew.

When someone pins you down,you can scarely breathe,let alone
scream.It is hard to even carry out a conversation with the attacker,in hopes of talking him out of it.
Pressure on your body doesn't leave marks,and it doesn't have
to leave any other marks anywhere either.

I remained calm outwardly,talked in a calm voice and got him to 
let me up and let me go.
I planned the screaming,only if all else didn't work.
This happenned in a flash !
There was no permission to pin me down in the seat,and I 
scarely knew what had happened.

please !
Quit thinking that you have all that room to kick,and move,and quit thinking that you have all that screaming ability.
WHEN SOMEONE IS PRESSING DOWN ON YOU,YOU CAN BARELY BREATHE !
I couldn't move at all,and this was not a big guy,but he was bigger than I was.And stronger.
This attack came without any warning..from a person I could
barely believe this was happening.

This is why there is such disbelief on this topic !!

It doesn't have to be a monster attacking a woman,and the idea
that nice guys don't attack is a fallacy !!
YOU DON'T KNOW A PERSON UNTIL YOU ARE BEHIND CLOSED DOORS WITH THEM. 
Quit thinking you do.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> This if funny coming from a guy who went to the Blazer board and dug up stuff from the early 90s. Your boy is guilty of adultery at the *least* and you want it swept under the rug. :laugh:


Why the hell should anyone outside of his wife and daughter care that he commited adultery? I guess maybe if you are realigous you could care as well...


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Last week's Sports Illustrated had a very well written piece inside the back cover written by Riley. It is fair and really hits home the issues. Please read.


----------



## lakerman83 (Aug 26, 2003)

OK I'm not gonna bore anyone by babbling about how Kobe is a saint and should go free w/o a trial but I do think he is being done an injustice. I mena as its been said many times in our country a person is innocent until proven guilty. So ASSUMING he goes innocent, he would still get penalized. He already lost millions in endorsements before the trial even started. If you want to tell me "oh that's ok, he committed adultry" then your a goddam idiot. Kobe lost those endorsements for being an alleged rapist, not for being an admitted offendor of adultry. So in my opinion if Kobe goes free he has been done a huge injustice by the media.

You put it in good words, thanks. No one is perfect. But as of right now with the media exposing all this garbage and puting it all on Kobe is rediculous. Why would that girl go up to his room, hotel room so late in night? She knew she was gonna get plucked by Kobe she just had time to plan everything. What happened to after getting raped and going straight to the police instead of 13 hrs later? Hello, are hurt or not hurt? A women is capable of rape as well. And women tear easily. One night they can be not too tight and the other night they could be tight. It's not like her vagina is always gonna be loose or tight, it varies. Anyone knowing women knows that. So let's hear another story...... And who cares if she didn't enroll back into school. Really. How about we see a Pic of this chick. I mean have you seen Kobe's wife? I'll tell you if she got raped or not.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

That some stuf goode thinking lakerman83

STOMP


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> This if funny coming from a guy who went to the Blazer board and dug up stuff from the early 90s. Your boy is guilty of adultery at the *least*  and you want it swept under the rug. :laugh:


Come on, some of the game greats have been down that road... like MJ and Magic, but obviously if Kobe is innocent, he got unlucky and it was with a loony...

-Petey


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I could care less who has done it, it doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I could care less who has done it, it doesn't mean it's right.


Amen to that! Laker fan's have a tendency to bring up stuff like...well, Jordan did this or Magic did that. Who cares. Does that make things OK then? Get real.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adultery is ok if his wife says its ok.

I guess antibody and RG are the authorities of what is ok in Kobes marriage.

Like I said only she should really care that he did it (again I'm not sure what your religious stance is).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

What I find amazing is that so many peopleare disappointed that Kobe was unfaithful to his wofe so many people are shocked that he would have slept around on his wife. 

It doesn't surprise me or disappoint me that he's fooled around on his wife. I would have expected it really. Kobe's a nice looking guy, rich living in LA I would have figured he had a side chick. Kobe's young its no real shock to me. I wouldn't be surprised if he's slept with other women. Kobe's a man like the rest of us he faces waay more temptation than the rest of us do. 

I haven't cheated on my wife but I'm more mature than Kobe is. He's 25 I'm in my 30's now. When I was 25 I was still running the streets . I can't place some ethical burden on him that I wouldn't place on myself. 

This is a personal issue really and if people hate Kobe now because he's cheated on his wife than they need to check their own issues rather than Kobe's because this is between he and his wife.


----------



## lakerman83 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Fogot the main idea*

The point of the post was not whether or not Magic or Jordan did this and that. It was the media exposure of the whole case. I mean do we really need another OJ trial on tv? Who cares about the victim and Kobe. He's not guilty nor is he innocent quit yet so why even put it on tv and in the paper everday? (Kobe accuser doesn't enroll into school) Who cares! What the hell is that supposed to mean to the case and to me the viewer? I didn't go to school during the spring put that on tv or in the paper. I mean are they not human beings? Kobe and his accuser? Do they not have to sleep, pee, ****, feed their families? If your gonna report the news like that you might as well report what John Smith is doing right next door to me. Or the bum on the street. These are human beings that the media is feeding off of and just waiting to make that big check and everyone is falling for them. Everyone watching this garbage is helping to ruin these human beings lives because they can't step outside with out someone coming after them to ask them if it's true or not.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Adultery is ok if his wife says its ok.
> 
> I guess antibody and RG are the authorities of what is ok in Kobes marriage.
> ...


Your first sentence may be true but, adultry is still not an accepted thing to do to most people. Therefore, the media coverage will be very extensive since it involves a celebrity. Kobe is at least guilty of adultry...OK, a lot NBA players can probably claim that as well. The more important factor here is that Kobe may be also guilty of sexual assault.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I really don't give a rip about Kobe's marriage. I think it sucks that we live a sodiety that condones adultry because others do it( I really doubt that most people do). But in no way does it represent an honest person....no matter how you slice it! Two things we are *definate* about; he's an adulterer and dishonest.....but that's OK because everyone is right?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I really don't give a rip about Kobe's marriage. I think it sucks that we live a sodiety that condones adultry because others do it( I really doubt that most people do). But in no way does it represent an honest person....no matter how you slice it! Two things we are *definate* about; he's an adulterer and dishonest.....but that's OK because everyone is right?


Kobe: "Hey baby! I just met this bangin 19 year old and I'm about to stick it to her!"

Vanessa: "Well then you do the damn thing. I'm going clubbing tonight."

Kobe: "Have fun"

How would that be dishonest? Only Kobe and his wife can judge this case of adultery, not the public.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I really don't give a rip about Kobe's marriage. I think it sucks that we live a sodiety that condones adultry because others do it( I really doubt that most people do). But in no way does it represent an honest person....no matter how you slice it! Two things we are *definate* about; he's an adulterer and dishonest.....but that's OK because everyone is right?


I don't know what world you live in, but over 50% of married couples divorce mostly due to infidelity, and the under 50% that stick together I'd bet many of them are unfaithful as well. 

Kobe is an adulter, he's dishonest, but who are you to judge him? If everyone knew all the skeletons in your closet, it would be easy to point fingers at you too. You can do it to anyone for that matter! Bottomline, you're taking this almighty stance about Kobe's life and sounding disappointed that our society isn't as Biblical as it should be, yet you judge? It's the biggest problem in religion today, so many self-righteous finger pointers judging others when it's not their place to do so. 
:nonono:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

BS! He's a public figure who is paid very well to be one, he knew that when he signed the contract. The 50% numbers do not make adultery OK. Jemel, get real. Do you really believe his wife was OK with this? And the only judgement I've made are stating the obvious, but that's a real good way to deflect negativity from your hero.


----------



## Sir Magic (Jul 14, 2003)

*edited* no personal attacks are allowed. Pleare re-read the guidleines before you post again.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kobe should know better. He got caught, and now hes facing the consequences.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> BS! He's a public figure who is paid very well to be one, he knew that when he signed the contract. The 50% numbers do not make adultery OK. Jemel, get real. Do you really believe his wife was OK with this? And the only judgement I've made are stating the obvious, but that's a real good way to deflect negativity from your hero.


What does signing a pro contract and being a public figure have to do with commiting adultery. The adulterous part effects your life how exactley. Thats what Jemel means its between he and his wife. It doesn't effect your life as an individual. The key is I'm not disappointed that he cheated not because everyone does it because it was he that did it not me.He,his wife and his god are the only ones that have to deal with the adultery part of it.

See your statement that he's "our " hero is erroneus because at least from what I know of the guys HERE aren't top hung up on the adulterous part. Really if this hadn't turned into a rape case and it just came out that he had been caught having an affair do you think you'd be commenting on it probably not. Because we wouldn't be discussing it. 

The only problem is that TOO MANY people bought into some image of saintliness. I never did. When he'd talk about the importance of his wife and daughter before all of this it had no impact on me. I never bought into this idea that he wouldn't do what any other man would do. I've been tempted by the SWEET NECTAR of a beautiful woman and quite frankley I know most men can't resist that temptation and Kobe being a young guy with limited exposure could fall victim easily. 

Sounds like to me you fell more for the image than alot of the guys in here. 

I've seen too many bad things happen to solid people in sports to be surprised that anyone could sleep around on his wife. That lfe is very hard on a married man.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>! Kobe being a young guy with limited exposure could fall victim easily.


There's the ridiculous part of all this. He is not a *victim* ! A victim of what? Poor judgement.  



> I've seen too many bad things happen to solid people in sports to be surprised that anyone could sleep around on his wife. That lfe is very hard on a married man.


Again the poor millionaire athlete is a *victim* of his fame. Do you beleive when they were married that there was a pre-nupt exempting them from adultry? And if it's between him and his wife it's worse than what Jemel portrays, as evidenced by his profuse apologies to her. If she was OK with this why all of the bottom lip gymnastics and apology?

And just to add to that, have you heard what Vanessa Williams had to say?

Referring to Kobe's wife, Williams said, "I wouldn't be sitting next to him at a press conference because he would know I plan on kicking his azz when he got home."


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: you are wrong*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> ... YOU DON'T KNOW A PERSON UNTIL YOU ARE BEHIND CLOSED DOORS WITH THEM. Quit thinking you do.


I read your story on the Blazer board and would like to say that I am truely sorry that happened to you.

Notice how your comments have gone UNNOTICED or commented on? Says an awful lot to me. First off, you're a woman so apparently you don't have a clue about this situation. Kinda like those fans threatening the girl's life and breaking into her home. These people have very limited reasoning abilities, tunnel vision to be exact, and if they are a reflection of today's society --- the victim is in trouble and so are we as a people.

Your words above are so true. Remember, the victim said (according to her "friends") that Kobe snapped when she got in the room (behind closed doors) --- *I* can believe that. 

An ego as large as his, coming off a series of jabs to his pride with the fanfare and large commercial endorsements associated with the arrival of LeBron James, just could not take the additional jab of rejection from a "no-name" kid.

He DID IT!!!


----------



## lakerman83 (Aug 26, 2003)

*Not about that*

We not talking about the adultry garbage. We've seen it in Clinton and a lot of many famous personalities. Who cares. I started this post to talk about the media aspect of the coverage of Kobe. Not whether or not adultry is okay or if raping someone is okay. Until proven guilty the media passes on stupid information about the case when we should be listening to the important facts. And if there aren't any important facts then don't present the topic. We don't care if she didn't enroll in school or whatever. If your gonna put Kobe's face on every magazine and paper you better put her's too. The media is making her out to be the saint and Kobe the devil in disguise. You got the KKK wannabes there passing out garbage flyers and if you really think about all the coverage going on, Kobe and this chick will not get a fair trial because whos to say that people that are gonna be selected for jury aren't watching the news. It can easily change someone's opinion when you see Kobe did this and that. Well prove it! Show me(Us) some photos something on paper or visually. Point is, if you don't have any good news then don't report it!:yes:


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> I read your story on the Blazer board and would like to say that I am truely sorry that happened to you.
> 
> Notice how your comments have gone UNNOTICED or commented on? Says an awful lot to me. First off, you're a woman so apparently you don't have a clue about this situation. Kinda like those fans threatening the girl's life and breaking into her home. These people have very limited reasoning abilities, tunnel vision to be exact, and if they are a reflection of today's society --- the victim is in trouble and so are we as a people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!


LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!:laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!:laugh:


What else are Laker fans going to say or do. They've got to LAUGH, there's no other defense.


----------

